# coffee_forums: RT @CoffeeHit: Want a custom Reg Barber tamper? Email [email protected]



## Tweet Bot (Dec 26, 2008)

coffee_forums: RT @CoffeeHit: Want a custom Reg Barber tamper? Email [email protected] w/ logo/words&preferred handle.Normally £15 extra-free this week

More...


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Mmmmm - just seen this and could be the answer to my other thread on tampers. E Mail sent


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Darn it, why didn't I see this earlier!


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

cjbailey1 said:


> Darn it, why didn't I see this earlier!


Ditto, in the market for a new one as well.


----------

